# utiliser l'écran d'un Imac G5 pour bosser sur un portable Mac



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

cette histoire de boot camp m'ouvre des perspectives que mon inexperience en raison de mon récent switch m'interdit de mesurer.

En effet mon logiciel pro ne tournant que sous Windows, je suis condamné à acheter un PC pour le faire tourner. Mais demain, Boot camp, va me permettre d'avoir les 2 OS et de permuter à volonté ne me privant ni de mac, ni de mon logiciel.

D'où ma question: si j'achetai demain un MacBook pro 12 ou 13' suivant ce qui existera, pourrai-je le brancher sur IMAC G5 pour utiliser l'écran 20' de ce dernier et le clavier, autrement plus confortabll'e pour travailler?

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2006)

Non pas directement car l'iMac G5 n'a pas de port vidéo en entrée, mais uniquement en sortie. 

Il faudrait sortir de ton portable en VGA, convertir en signal TV et entrer sur ton iMac via un boîtier d'acquisition genre EyeTV. Un peu compliqué, non ?


----------



## Yohmgaï (6 Avril 2006)

C'est dommage, je me posais la même question, parce que je comptais m'acheter un iMac 20" pour avoir un moniteur Full HD, pour les consoles ou les prochains lecteurs HD-DVD et Blu-Ray comme ça pas besoin d'avoir deux écrans chez moi... mais qui dit VGA dit pas de HDCP, donc c'est bien moche... Il n'y a donc aucune alternative ?


----------



## CBi (7 Avril 2006)

Il y a aussi la solution de relier les 2 machines en réseau, par un cable Ethernet par exemple, et d'installer un client-serveur VNC pour "voir" ce qui se passe sur le portable.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

ça devient un peu compliqué la dernière solution...

En fait, tu me conseilles de les mettre en réseau et d'utiliser le DD du portable depuis l'Imac qui ferait office de serveur?

C'est pas trop compliqué à mettre en place?


----------



## CBi (7 Avril 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> ça devient un peu compliqué la dernière solution...
> 
> En fait, tu me conseilles de les mettre en réseau et d'utiliser le DD du portable depuis l'Imac qui ferait office de serveur?
> 
> C'est pas trop compliqué à mettre en place?



Pas trop, j'utilise ça pour contrôler mon iMac G3, qui fait office de bibliothèque iPhoto, à distance depuis mon iMac principal, et le seul problème que j'ai est que la fluidité du contrôle n'est pas toujours assurée, mais je suis en Wifi "petite vitesse" à travers les murs, donc j'imagine qu'en liaison ethernet filaire, cela devrait être impeccable ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

et où est ce que je peux trouver un client-serveur VNC ?

la seule limite dans tous ça est, sauf erreur, que tout fonctionne, uniquement quand je suis sous OS,X des 2 cotés? Si je boot le portable en WIN XP, dans ce cas là le réseau va t-il encore fonctionner?


----------

